# Maybe a new Niche Market here in the US?



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

My cousin sent me this picture of a bar stool built for Scotsmen with kilts.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Shouldn't there be a can on the floor just in front so you never have to get up - just keep drinking beer?


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

This guy could have used one. LOL


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'll have to send that one back to my cousin.


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

Custom fitted?


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Dallas here's another for your Cuz


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Charles,* Looks like mass production to me. All us Lumber Jocks would need more room.

*Toolz,* Shrinkage?


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Mmmmmmmm!


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

WOW that's all I can really say


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

What does the ladies model look like?


----------



## ScaleShipWright (Mar 28, 2013)

Now I understand what they mean with: "a stool with negative attributes"


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I would hate to be the *second* guy that sat in that seat ..


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Burritos…..


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Count me out for any sort of measuring…......... ANYTHING…. LOL


----------

